# Abfrage der letzten Einträge



## Fohnbit (7. Jul 2015)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich alle Einträge einer SQlite DB zurückbekommen, wenn die Tabelle:
timestamp,uid,avg,min,max
ist und ich alle letzten Einträge aller unterschiedlichen uid benötige?

Wenn es in Summe also 10 verschiedene uid´s gibt,
benötige ich immer davon in einer Abfrage den letzen Wert jedes einzelnen.

Danke!


----------



## stg (7. Jul 2015)

So in etwa?


```
SELECT
    t.UID, t.TIMESTAMP, t.AVG, t.MIN, t.MAX
FROM
    TABLENAME t
INNERJOIN(
    SELECT MAX(TIMESTAMP) TIMESTAMP, UID
    FROM TABLENAME      
    GROUPBY UID
) AS temp ON
    t.UID = temp.UIDAND
    t.TIMESTAMP = temp.TIMESTAMP
```

MIN, MAX, TIMESTAMP usw sind aber (ggfls Datenbankabhängig) reservierte Key-Wörter und sollten nicht benutzt werden. Du müsstest also ggfls noch das Naming anpassen. Ansonsten sollte das aber grundsätzlich funktionieren...


----------



## Fohnbit (7. Jul 2015)

Hey, danke(!)
Ja, scheint alles zu passen 
Achso, min & max ... ja, werde ich noch ändern.


----------

